# biting, jumping and growling in 10 week old puppy



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

My Asher did this when he had to go potty, was hungry, tired, or any combination of the above. If he'd been taken potty and been recently fed, I crated him for a nap. Good luck!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Kismet who is now almost 13 weeks does this when he is over tired. Putting him in a time out for a nap seems to be the answer.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is not being aggressive. She is 100% normal. This is really common for most Golden Retrieve puppies, and it's why they earned the nick name "land shark". Do a search for "puppy biting" on this forum and you will find hundreds of thread about the same problem with lots of good advice for how to deal with it.

She will grow out of this habit, it will not continue to be a problem into adulthood. Just keep lots of toys on hand to physically put in her mouth when she starts the land shark mode, and praise her for chewing on them. 

You can also teach her to "Kiss". Put some peanut butter on your hand and let her lick it, tell her "good kiss". Practice that and then when she starts to put teeth on skin ask her to "kiss" instead.

This is a great article to read through. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-up-1-year/380986-its-puppy-not-problem.html


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> She is not being aggressive. She is 100% normal. This is really common for most Golden Retrieve puppies, and it's why they earned the nick name "land shark". Do a search for "puppy biting" on this forum and you will find hundreds of thread about the same problem with lots of good advice for how to deal with it.
> 
> She will grow out of this habit, it will not continue to be a problem into adulthood. Just keep lots of toys on hand to physically put in her mouth when she starts the land shark mode, and praise her for chewing on them.
> 
> ...



I am going to try the peanut butter kiss idea. Thanks!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The other thing that will help is to really tire her out with energy expending play. Running in the yard playing ball or chasing a frisbee, etc., get her some food dispensing toys to play with so she has to work to get the food, work on obedience commands for short sessions to tire her brain too. Walks on leash often don't do enough to release their energy.

If she gets in a particularly wild bitey episode, you are already doing the right thing by giving her a time out in a puppy pen or crate. Pair that with the food toys to give her something to "work" on will help.

Be patient, this is a phase that will pass.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

mayasmum said:


> ....We have been working on leave it, but when she gets into these “moods” she ignores all commands and all treats. .... I usually take her for a walk in the morning to tire her out, but she is a bit of a terror before her walk, while I am trying to get my breakfast ready.....


Maya has only been living with you for two weeks, she isn't ignoring your commands because she doesn't actually know any commands yet. It takes a lot of repetition to get a dog to have the kind of attention and self control to obey when they are wound up and in play mode. "Leave it" takes time and it's unfair to expect her to understand you at this stage.

Most young dogs wake up and are ready to play first thing in the morning. You're going to need to tweak your morning routine a little to accommodate having a baby in the house. If you can't do that, she needs to be crated with a chew bone/frozen kong/bully stick/puppy nylabone etc. until you can give her attention. She's a baby and is accustomed to having her littermates around to entertain her during all her waking hours. She needs time to adjust to being an 'only' pup and while she does, she is looking to you and your husband to fill that need in her life. Get down on the floor and play with her, have a large supply of stuffed toys with squeakers to satisfy her prey drive urge. If you always have a toy in your hand to squeak and shake, she will be more likely to bite the toy rather than you. If you are too busy cooking breakfast or doing chores etc. to play with her or interact, then put her in her crate or in an ex pen where she can't bite you. 

Be sure that she is getting more out door adventures to tire her out. Put a crate in the car and take her places with you whenever you can to run errands etc. Get her out and let her meet people, always take treats with you to make it rewarding. Find places to take her so she gets out of the house. The more you get her out and about the less time she will be sleeping in her crate and recharging her batteries. Keep a record of her schedule, track everything, good behavior, worse behavior, exercise, training,naps etc. so you can look back and see patterns in her behavior. She may need more or less crate time.

Get signed up for puppy class if you haven't found a place yet. If she is going to be a handful, it will serve you well to establish a long term relationship with a trainer or group of trainers at an obedience club who will be there to support you and help you work through any issues with her. Your puppy is not aggressive at all. She is a sporting breed, a hunting dog and figuring out how to get her the necessary exercise and training to handle her energy and prey drive will be a full time project. Just remember that she has only been alive on this earth for 10 weeks and her eyes haven't even been open for that whole time. She is learning and it will take a lot of time and effort invested on your part to make her a great family dog. Don't get frustrated, keep working with her.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

We had a lot of this as well, as do most GR owners. You pretty much have to stick with it and keep on them until they grow more. They will grow out of it eventually as long as you keep working with drop it and leave it. Even gentle works too when they are trying to mouth. Rewarding when appropriate also helps of course.

The peanut butter/kiss method helped for us as well.

Autumn just lost the last of her baby teeth a week or 2 ago and ever since her adult teeth have come in she's almost a completely different dog when it comes to mouthing. It's fantastic lol.


----------



## Daisythegoldenpup (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello, my 10 week old female golden Daisy, is absolutely lovely but my god does she have a bite on her, some of the comments in here are reasurring because it sounds like she will grow out of it. I don't want to get a pen (know she will jump out of it) and don't want to use her crate/bed as a form of punishment of course. But how do I train her to stop biting, jumping up and biting, growling or even snarling!


----------



## kingme98 (Jun 19, 2020)

Daisythegoldenpup said:


> Hello, my 10 week old female golden Daisy, is absolutely lovely but my god does she have a bite on her, some of the comments in here are reasurring because it sounds like she will grow out of it. I don't want to get a pen (know she will jump out of it) and don't want to use her crate/bed as a form of punishment of course. But how do I train her to stop biting, jumping up and biting, growling or even snarling!


my 4 month old golden is a total land shark and I was really upset when he started growling and snarling at me for picking something up off the floor near him or even trying to take something out if his mouth. I don't like the biting but can deal with it, its the growling and snarling that scares me and makes me think he is getting aggressive.


----------



## Bailey13 (Jan 15, 2021)

kingme98 said:


> my 4 month old golden is a total land shark and I was really upset when he started growling and snarling at me for picking something up off the floor near him or even trying to take something out if his mouth. I don't like the biting but can deal with it, its the growling and snarling that scares me and makes me think he is getting aggressive.


I know this is a little old, but do you have an update you can share? I ask because our first puppy, 30 years ago, did resource guarding. We were unfamiliar with the behavior (of course there was no internet, no trainers around) and just thought she randomly snapped at and bit us. With hindsight now we know it was resource guarding and it is one of my biggest fears when we think about getting another puppy.


----------

